
Show HN: Mikado – A fully automated AWS setup for Wordpress deployments - dominis
https://github.com/dominis/mikado
======
fasouto
Didn't have a chance to try it but project looks great, congrats!

I would love to see a version of this but centered in Django/Flask. Django
deployments are a PITA and I'm looking for a way to automate them following
devops best practices.

